# Clamshell iBook (PPC) Hangs on Install



## thekayhan (Jul 3, 2010)

This is my first time experimenting with BSD.  When attempting to install FreeBSD on my Clamshell iBook PPC G3 300mhz, from the bootonly.iso, the computer boots to the CD, does what appears to be some hardware detection, then hangs.  The last five lines are:

```
ohci0: <Apple KeyLargo USB controller> mem 0x80080000-0x80080fff irq 27 at device 24.0 on pci1
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <Apple KeyLargo USB controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <Apple KeyLargo USB controller> irq 0 at device 25.0 on pci1
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
```

I found this which wasn't very encouraging.  If this problem can't be remedied using FreeBSD is it possible other BSD distributions might work?  It certainly works under Linux.  Thanks!


----------



## sossego (Jul 3, 2010)

That's a bit dated, 2007.

Try what I did here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827 just adjust the install for your machine.


----------



## Rustman (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate to be resurrecting a long dead thread, but I also have this issue.  I'm trying to install on a G3 and it hangs during hardware identification on boot.  Issue with the solution given is that it is based on the assumption that I can actually get to the root menu, which I can not.  Any ideas?


----------



## sossego (Feb 10, 2011)

Look at my answer on your other post in Other Architectures.


----------

